# Looks like Dirk really wants Kidd



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Those two were chatting a lot during the game, it almost seemed like they were on the same team already. If you put statistical analysis aside and look at the fact that our best player wants that certain point guard, how much does this add to Kidd's value for us ? If you read between the lines Dirk wants this to happen so bad, but he would never admit it in the public.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That's been the underlining story the last week. Dirk must really have a dislike for Devin's inability to quickly become Nash - who knows, maybe Dirk thinks he's getting Nash's teacher?

Kidd: "Grasshopper, dribble between legs."

Nash: "Master, wtf?"


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I hope this goes through so I can stop thinking about it so much.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I hope this goes through so I can stop thinking about it so much.


I think Cuban knew a lot of us had tuned out until the playoffs - I had to think hard about our roster to even post my thoughts about this trade. (I've watched one game so far this year, but I'll start watching again once Kidd suits up.)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DUDE!!!!

Kidd has brought xray and NT back to us! :biggrin:

so Kidd is doing something good already!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> DUDE!!!!
> 
> Kidd has brought xray and NT back to us! :biggrin:
> 
> so Kidd is doing something good already!


We didn't see an increase in points, so you can't give him an assist.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> We didn't see an increase in points, so you can't give him an assist.


..... but post-count counts right?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ..... but post-count counts right?


Can you say "worthless"?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I've been here, just lurking, but I've been here. Had to see what wisdom Ed was sharing on this trade. I'm with xray though, this trade will actually make me want to watch the Mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I've been here, just lurking, but I've been here. Had to see what wisdom Ed was sharing on this trade. I'm with xray though, *this trade will actually make me want to watch the Mavs.*


+2


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That still does not explain your terrible avatar choices


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> That still does not explain your terrible avatar choices


You must be referring to xray's and NT's avatars?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Every player wants another star on their team--until they realize they don't benefit each other.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

Why would George give up playing with Kidd, JHo, JET, Dirk and go shoot hoop with VC, RJ and others?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You must be referring to xray's and NT's avatars?


Oh yeah. :uhoh:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

C'mon, drink the koolaid.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This saga has been on for a week now. It's cool, we can wait longer. I still don't like this trade. I am sure some of the Mavs fans are still oppose to this trade also. 

Personally, I really don't think how this trade can work out on the court.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> This saga has been on for a week now. It's cool, we can wait longer. I still don't like this trade. I am sure some of the Mavs fans are still oppose to this trade also.
> 
> Personally, I really don't think how this trade can work out on the court.


Well... you can also look at it this way: The Dallas front office has run out of patience with Dirk's window getting smaller. Chris Paul and Deron Williams were both drafted after Harris, yet those two are already RUNNING THEIR TEAMS. AJ tried to let Harris run this team during the first 20 games of this season, but he failed miserably.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> AJ tried to let Harris run this team during the first 20 games of this season, but *he failed miserably.*


:yes:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: I have to word it a little more harshly since he's going to be a NJN soon.


----------

